# 1 Year Ago Today



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Today has been a bit of a rough day. I've tried to keep busy with Gretchen to keep my mind off things but times to sit down and really think have been hard. Today has been 1 year since I lost Chance, gone far before he should have at only 4 years old.  He was my best friend and my child, it's been a long time (And lots of medication x.x) to heal the wounds of what happened but it's still hard to accept the guilt sometimes. I just want to share some pictures of my baby boy.

From sick, parvo puppy shelter dog...

























To my best friend in the world! < 3



















































































































































And here is to BOTH my angels in Heaven, Coco and Chance. Both lives lost by accident before their time.



















I love you and still miss you, Bubby! You were the best thing that ever happened to me and I know you'll be walking by our side on Gretchen's journey to become my new service dog. < 3






Pretty much sums up how I've felt today.

Today was also the first day I was able to take a nap with Gretchen in bed with me...Made me smile.  Chance was my napping buddy!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

And here is my little piece of Chance that I'll have with me forever, his actual paw print which I'll forever cherish about this once in a lifetime dog. :wub:


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

The pic of chance carrying the ball looks like a pic of my lucky. Sorry for you loss


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ahh what a bittersweet day for you.  I am so sorry you lost your baby so young. I love the paw print, I want one too. Thanks for all the pics of Chance. That one year anniversary must be sad... but Chance is chasing butterflies, you know. 

Easy to say that, I'm really sorry you lost your baby so young. At least he had some beautiful years with you. What a handsome, happy boy!!!!!!!!!

Hang in there. <<BIG hug>> :wub:


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Gosh....a year ago.....seems like only yesterday that I read your post about losing Chance......I sat at my computer and cried for you.

Thinking of you and hoping that little Gretchen can fill a little of that void for you.....how nice she was able to sleep with you on this of all days.....coincidence?? I think not!!!! :hug:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Such a sad anniversary, but you have so many wonderful memories of your handsome boy. The pain of his loss will always be there but it will lesson with time. Remember the good times.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks guy! :hugs: I can't believe it's been a year either!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Great photos and seems like you had so many wonderful memories of Chance. I'm so sorry...I know what its like to lose your "once in a lifetime" pal. Hugs to you!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Chance looked alot like My Taz He was a once in a lifetime dog as well. Sorry for your loss  Rip Chance


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I hope you continue to heal from your loss. 
Sheilah


----------

